# What does your signature mean?



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I'd love to know what your signature means and or where it comes from. For instance, I've noticed m browns' new signature is "Honey, taste my TAB, I think it's a coke!", I'm thinking there must be a funny story behind that phrase, is there?

Also many of you have posted your signatures in languages other than English. Unforunately I can't read anything other than English and would love to know what your words are and what they mean. Would you care to share?


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

I stole mine from a local restaurant.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Waving her hands in the air, in an attempt to fly, a young woman drinks her fast food drink and FREAKS OUT...... "HONEY, TASTE MY TAB, I THINK IT'S A COKE!!!!!!!"
:lol: 

Yes, she does in the end eat the Big Mac, Fries and Apple Pie. But the calories saved by that tab.....
makes you think huh.............

My old signature just popped into my head but I feel I must evolve.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

A favorite overheard line..."I'll have a half sour pickle and a TAB."
Can you imagine?


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear W.DeBord:

What a wonderful idea for a thread!

I have two. The first one is in French and it means "The Earth is Alive". It is my way for expressing my deep respect and appreciation which I hold for our environment.

The second one is an old Italian expression which describes everything that is worthy in Life. "Like new olive oil and old wine".


----------



## hubuk (Oct 8, 2001)

Why can't I have one? Mine just says Cafe Visitor!

Is it a case of being activ before you can have one.

My Hub-UK card carries the legend:

". . . where food matters"


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

I finally decided on one: "Las cosas claras y el chocolate espeso."

It translates to: Ideas should be clear and chocolate thick. (Spanish proverb)

I seem to have a theme going here....


----------



## hubuk (Oct 8, 2001)

....but how did you get the word "just an average cook..." below your name?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I'd go for :

Quand l’appétit va tout va...

All is well if you have an appetite.


Constatine could probably translate it better than me.


----------



## mofo1 (Oct 15, 2000)

My all time favorite words written on a really bad restaurant sign. Can you imagine the genius that came up with this?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 


Talk about a customer repellent...


----------



## 1538 (Jun 3, 2001)

David,
I think what you're asking is how to actually change it in the new system? Near the top of the page, look for a button which reads "user CP" click that, then go into "Edit Profile." Then look for "Custom User Text" and just type in what you'd like people to see. (I can't think of anything clever, so I'm just going to stay "Junior Member" until I graduate  )


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

I 'd love to know about your signatures also!

Mine "Fluctuat, nec mergitur" means "Tossed by the waves but never sink"

It's the motto of the city of Paris. When I met my husband he told me that I remind him of this motto!
It was the sweetest compliment I have ever received!

After 1 1/2 years of marriage I hope that he still thinks the same and I do not remind him the motto of the city of Venice..."Spine nell cuore"

" A Thorn in the Heart"  

As for the deipnosophist, it's the title of the book of Athenaeus who was a bon viveur and a lover of true food.
A Deipnosophist is somebody who takes part in a philosophical dinner.

The atmosphere of his work is unique! I could only compare him with the "Alexandria Quartet" of Lawrence Durrell. 
He must have read Athenaeus!!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

My signature translates into:

"Rise! O my baking agents!"

From http://www.whirlwind-design.com/madbaker/marks.html

I thought it would be appropriate since I love baking bread...

CJ: I'm a Senior Member and I can't think of anything clever either!! Welcome to the «club of the uninspired!»


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I stole my custom user text from the same place I stole my avatar. Not very original but I've been told I bear a striking resemblance


----------



## zorba the greek (Oct 11, 2001)

I can trace two origins for my signature.

The famous scene of Syrtaki in the Film"Zorbas, the Greek" when "Zorba" says to his friend: "Hey English Man, Dance with me"

But there is a music, I love very much composed by Manos Hatzidakis, it suppose to symbolize a love scene and the singer ask his partner to dance with him!The title of this tune is "Dance with me"!

Zorbas

What ever suits you best.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

It's nice to know more about each of you, thanks for sharing. 

If what you write on the bottom of the page is called your signature what is the note you can place under your name (on the left of the page)? I can't believe how quickly you all came up with something cleaver and with clip art too! I'm jealous.

I love "hot stuff" Kimmie!!!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I haven't been using a signature until today, when I decided to add my favorite adage. I heard it first from a veteran teacher who had dealt for years with school administrators and bargained with school board members for so long she couldn't remember. She has always forged ahead when she believed in her goal, learning that waiting for the approval of "superiors" kills progress. I've adopted it as my watchword.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Mezzaluna, I really love your 'signature'. It's very clever.Chef 

(just a cook & a mom)


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Hmmm...I don't know how I managed to change back to Shugie8645. I guess it will take me a while to get used to the new look and not get so lost. I chose the sn Shugie because that's what my dad called me when I was a toddler. He's gone now, and this is in remembrance of him. I switched from Shugie to Pastachef because that's the screen name under which I save all of my recipes, and the sorority girls LOVE pasta. That reminds me, Isa. I made the lemon cream sauce for pasta yesterday and the girls didn't leave a drop They didn't even complain about my using heavy cream, so I also made a large pot of broccoli Alfredo and a smooth red sauce.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Mezzaluna! 

You must be some personality! I love your signature!

Zorba, so,YOU where the second person in Athens who purchased this old CD of Hatzidakis? :lol:

At least I am not the only one in this town who asks for M.Hatzidakis and New York Ensemble's "Reflexions"!!

:lol:


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Athenaeus:

Where did you find this CD? I had the old record and I have been looking for years for the CD! 

This is very important! Did you find the New York Ensemble's "Reflexions" on CD? Where?

Please let me know.

Thank you!

:bounce:


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

I think I'll be staying away from signatures. My avatar says it all. (I hope?)


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Anneke please enlight me what does your avatar represent?


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

hint: a nose, a mouth....


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Now that you mention it, I see it.


And now that I got my glasses back I really see it.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Athenaeus, thank you for the compliment. (I can't spell "efcharisto" in English letters... forgive me!) My personality was shaped, in part, through lots of contact with Greek friends and neighbors in childhood. My mom grew up in a Greek neighborhood, so I even learned some "kitchen Greek". I spent a month visiting your lovely land in 1980, and would love to go back. We returned home in July before the figs were ripe....


----------



## zorba the greek (Oct 11, 2001)

Mezzaluna.

I like very much your signature! It's very Greek in the concept although it's not Christian at all!

I think that Whilliam Blake was right to exlaim : " We are all Greeks"!
Of course he refers to the cultural heritage and not to blood otherwise I wouldn't mentioned him...


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Well now that I have all of the spelling mistakes out of mine I will tell you what it means. 

When I was young my father always you tell me that there is an old Greek saying that says "Where you hear there are a lot of cherries, bring a small basket". It simply means that when someone promises you the world or tells you of great fortune that you should probably expect there will be very little. Something I have found to be very true in life.


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

mine speaks for itself..
That's me tho, always trying to start something new , instead of following someone else
Danielle


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

mine speaks for itself..
That's me tho
Danielle


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Yours cheftdanielle reminds me of the old poem by Robert Frost, "The road less travelled".


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Nicko, I love your signature. It's rather cynical, but then, I am the Queen of Cynicism… (Never figured you for the type though! )


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Dear Nicko.

Maybe you want to have your signature in Greek

" Opou akous polla kerasia, krata kai mikro kalathi"

Nice proverb, strange though for people (Greeks ) that they always thought that the world was not enough!!


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

It's a line from one of my favorite songs called "Two Step". I think it speaks for itself.


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

Nicko..
This site is starting to look quite festive..
I like it!!!

And yes my signature is related


----------



## warinwarin (Oct 16, 2014)

nice............well done


----------



## theculinarykid (Mar 21, 2014)

Mine is from my cooking idle of Julia Child. I often stress out over cooking always thinking and asking "Will this work?" "Will people enjoy this?" " Oh dear did I do something wrong?" And it panics me, sometimes to the point I stress and I never have fun. When I started watching her shows on PBS, I saw her passion and care free. I saw this quote and fell in love with it because when she cooks it I can see " ah what the hell" attitude. This quote relaxes me and reminds me its all going to be okay, Im actually thinking of getting it stitched on my knife kit (seeming I wont get a tattoo)


----------

